# Resurrection: Louis Erard Watches



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I recently came across a watch brand new to me even though the original Erard company has a long history. In fact, the newly formed Erard watch company and brand has some right to call itself a true successor to its similarly named Swiss forebear since it is still a small-scale independent watch company led by CEO, industry veteran Alain Spinedi, and a small group of friends. Also, the firm is still based around quality mechanical timepieces and the watches have a classic retro feel about them.

The original Erard company was founded in 1929 by Louis Erard at La Chaux-de-fonds (Neuchatel) in Switzerland with the aim of making luxury watches. Also involved in the formation and early progress of Erard was Andre (acute accent on the 'e') Perret and the formal title of the parent company was Erard & Perret S.A. of Chaux-de-fonds. After a couple of years in research and development, the first Louis Erard watches were produced in 1931. By 1937, the company employed over 60 staff and watch production was in full swing. However, the Perret family ended its connection with the company in 1942 and from that time onwards, the firm was mainly involved in casing watches for other companies. In 1945, Louis Erard became a public limited company and continued to specialise in watch cases for other watch companies, right up until about 1980.

Given the nature of the global watch industry in the 1980s, with Eastern quartz watches coming to dominate the market, the Erard company was not in a position to initiate any sort of recovery or a switch towards watch manufacture. Indeed, things soldiered on until financial problems caused the company to be bought up and transferred to Le Noirmont (JU) in 1992. After that, silence descended and nothing much was heard of the Erard Watch Company. However, all was not lost, because in 2003 a group of private investors led by Alain Spinedi bought the brand and relaunched Louis Erard watches.

A pair of reclining Louis Erard watches from the recently reformed Louis Erard brand (pic from sbwatches.com):










Since the Erard relaunch, the new company has been doing rather well. Emphasis right from the start was the production of good quality Swiss-made mechanical watches at a reasonable cost and price, with Spinedi aiming to price his new Erard watches at US$700 to $900. It was also intended that the company should remain small and so retain an element of exclusivity - to that end, the firm still only employs some 26 staff including 9 master watchmakers. The 80th anniversary of Louis Erard in 2011 was marked by the new firm having sold over 100,000 watches, with the 200,000 mark being passed in 2014 and the company is still based at Le Noirmont in Switzerland, selling its watches to over 40 countries worldwide. More importantly perhaps is the advent of an in-house mechanical movement from Louis Erard in 2009, developed in conjunction with Soprod S.A.. This movement, joins other quality movements used at Louis Erard from a number of different makers including Valjoux, ETA and Peseux.

The Louis Erard collection of watches is now quite extensive, and includes the Romance and Emotion ranges for women. When it comes to gents' watches, there is a group of high-end timepieces designated "1931" including a classic 1940s style two register automatic chronograph with a 42.5mm case and sapphire crystal. Other watches. in the heritage and Excellence ranges range go from simple timepieces to pieces with additional complications, and they are all produced with a horological sense of quality. The specs are, as one would expect, pretty good, and the prices of the watches are generally within certain approximate brackets. For quartz models - as Louis Erard also provide quartz ladies' and gents' watches as well as their mechanical models - you are looking at £350 - £600. For simpler automatics the price brackets are about £800 - £1250, while more complex watches, including chronos, are about £1,500, with top models at about £2,500. It would seem that any original intention to keep to a $700-$900 price structure has gone by the wayside, although for the money, I reckon that some of the Louis Erard watches are actually quite good value - we now need the name to take off as a true watch "maison" of horological excellence, hopefully with its own movements powering the watches.

A group of Luis Erard watches from the developing "1931" range (pic from montre24.com):










In terms of favourable or unfavourable reports on post-2003 Louis Erard watches, it seems that the general response is very favourable from owners. The brand has been compared with Oris in terms of overall quality, and I have read that Erard may be responsible for making items for some well-known high-end watch companies. Even if this is untrue, there can be no doubt that the new Louis Erard company is responsible for producing many very nice watches, with a good element of choice for the discerning customer. As for the original Louis Erard concern, their products are not known to me personally but apparently they were quite popular with watch buyers in their heyday. Indeed, I would be most interested to see any original Louis Erard watches - pics from members would be most welcome on this thread.

A classically forever beautiful style is this watch from the Excellence range at Louis Erard (pic from watches.infoniac.com):










A Retrograde "1931" range Luis Erard automatic (pic from swisstime.ch)










Before I sign off on this topic, I must just introduce another new watch brand that is also aiming at the Erard price range and mechanical watch market - this time hailing from Denmark. The brand is "Manniche" and it is based in Copenhagen. The founder of the business, David Manniche, has long business experience in jewellery and fashion, and he has now turned his love of watches into a genuinely nice product, combining a certain Scandinavian style with Swiss watchmaking skill. His first timepiece, the Copenhagen CPH ST-1 comes with either a black or a white dial and is powered by an ETA automatic movement. It is priced at £1,099. For more details and specs go to manniche.com.

Manniche Ciopenhagen CPH ST-1 automatic, black and white versions (pic from my-pleasure.dk):










Rear view of the new Manniche timepiece (pic from eurobonusplusdeal.se):


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I like those Honour :thumbsup: . Great read.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

The only one I have.

Bought it from Roy.

valjoux 7750


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Another very interesting and informative post. I appreciate the time & work involved. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtysox (May 15, 2016)

I found this review online for one of their watches. Overall, a favourable review.

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/louis-erard-excellence-regulator-power-reserve-watch-review/


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

That is a rather lovely watch, mtysox, or should I say, "regulator." Thanks for adding the link.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Good read Honour thanks


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Now ticking away elsewhere, but classy time machine


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Very very nice watches and an excellent article as always.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What are members experiences of this brand? I am considering a purchase? Good,bad, indifferent?

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Never handled one Martin but, I rather like their minimalist designs & the fact they use proven quality movements, particularly the base Pesaux 7001 in their regulator models.

Pre owned examples do appear attractive. :yes:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> Never handled one Martin but, I rather like their minimalist designs & the fact they use proven quality movements, particularly the base Pesaux 7001 in their regulator models.
> 
> Pre owned examples do appear attractive. :yes:


 Indeed that was one of the main reasons Alan. :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good show


----------

